# Replacing my shears with the benchmade rescue cutter?



## redundantbassist (Dec 25, 2014)

So, I came across this product a while back that I'm considering buying. It can cut through pretty much anything like a hot knife through butter very quickly. Its much smaller and lighter than trauma shears, easier to clean, and is probably autoclavable. Do you think I should get it to go along with, or even replace my shears?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 25, 2014)

The issue is it will cut like crap unless you have someone holding traction on whatever you're cutting.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 25, 2014)

Get a Leatherman Raptor, or better quality trauma shears.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 25, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> The issue is it will cut like crap unless you have someone holding traction on whatever you're cutting.


I suppose that may be true. However, most folks hold traction on the cutting material when using scissors as well.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't find it that useful compared to shears, you have to hold more "traction" for them to be effective and there are times when you just can't hold onto what you're cutting.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 25, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I don't find it that useful compared to shears, you have to hold more "traction" for them to be effective and there are times when you just can't hold onto what you're cutting.


I will take that into consideration. Thank you.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 26, 2014)

I love my big shears and have had other medics, RN's and Docs comment on them. Most notable cut I've had with them is through a sari with lots of bundled layers in one very crumpled car. Actually had another medic from my station stop and say "these shears are friggin awesome!" They're a little bulky on my belt and I was skeptical when I first got them (gift from my wife) but I'm convinced. Have never needed to hold traction with them either.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 26, 2014)

redundantbassist said:


> I suppose that may be true. However, most folks hold traction on the cutting material when using scissors as well.



I have used these before, They have there place, like boots, window air bags AFTER DEPLOYMENT, and seat belts, but more than that.. not very good on clothing because it is hard to keep enough traction, the material tends to bind up along the blade.


----------



## Angel (Dec 26, 2014)

i have both raptor shears and a rescue cutter. ive only used the cutter once, the raptor works a lot better and has more tools, the o2 wrench and a seat belt ring cutter ect. 
you can also get half off at the leatherman website.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 27, 2014)

Angel said:


> i have both raptor shears and a rescue cutter. ive only used the cutter once, the raptor works a lot better and has more tools, the o2 wrench and a seat belt ring cutter ect.
> you can also get half off at the leatherman website.



It seems the airport staff in the african country I just left decided to help themselves to a few of my possessions for christmas- including my freely acquired raptor shears lol. I can't find the discount on the leatherman website can you send link please?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cabela's has the Leatherman Raptor in Orange on promotion currently for $49.99.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Leatherman-Orange-Raptor-Multitool/1938691.uts


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 27, 2014)

That's awesome


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 27, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Cabela's has the Leatherman Raptor in Orange on promotion currently for $49.99.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Leatherman-Orange-Raptor-Multitool/1938691.uts


 
I should be getting mine in the mail by the 5th of January. The shears we currently carry at work just don't cut it... Pun intended.


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 27, 2014)

Haha


----------



## Angel (Dec 27, 2014)

The orange is pretty awesome.
You have to make an account then sign up to be a pro member. To do that you have to email them a copy of your cert then you get a balance of I think 350.00 where everything is half off (it's already half off but I think the limit abuse you can only buy up to 350 at a discount rate. I believe you can just sign up again for an increased allotment).
Hope that's not confusing


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 27, 2014)

Angel said:


> The orange is pretty awesome.
> You have to make an account then sign up to be a pro member. To do that you have to email them a copy of your cert then you get a balance of I think 350.00 where everything is half off (it's already half off but I think the limit abuse you can only buy up to 350 at a discount rate. I believe you can just sign up again for an increased allotment).
> Hope that's not confusing



awesome thanks


----------



## Backblast (Jan 1, 2015)

I've got a Hook 7 and love it!  I got it about a year and a half ago, and haven't carried shears since.  I'm having a custom leather pouch made for mine.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 1, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Cabela's has the Leatherman Raptor in Orange on promotion currently for $49.99.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Leatherman-Orange-Raptor-Multitool/1938691.uts



Great. I just ordered them through Gall's. Good sale, but I paid $56.00, though no shipping and I got a bunch of other stuff. The orange would have been fun.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 1, 2015)

Backblast said:


> I've got a Hook 7 and love it!  I got it about a year and a half ago, and haven't carried shears since.  I'm having a custom leather pouch made for mine.


How long does the hook stay sharp for? What sharpening device do you use for maintenance?


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 2, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Cabela's has the Leatherman Raptor in Orange on promotion currently for $49.99.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Leatherman-Orange-Raptor-Multitool/1938691.uts



It's already back to $69.99.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 2, 2015)

Apple Bill said:


> It's already back to $69.99.


Try Gall's. That's  where I just  got  mine. The sale might still  be going.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 2, 2015)

Carry my 8hook every day. It also has an o2 slot and a window breaker. 

But i also carry an SOG Multitool


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 2, 2015)

I replaced the my shears with the benchmade rescue cutter (7 hook) about a year ago. Use it all the time for pt clothing and other work stuff, and I have never looked back. Fits nicely in my pocket since it is so compact too.

Try it out... No harm there.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 2, 2015)

They finally arrived!


----------



## Angel (Jan 2, 2015)

im jealous...the orange looks so BA


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 2, 2015)

Angel said:


> im jealous...the orange looks so BA



I'm jealous, too. Mine are black.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 2, 2015)

Someone got called "Ricky Rescue" for having an Orange Raptor.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 2, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Someone got called "Ricky Rescue" for having an Orange Raptor.


Hahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd have made fun of you, too. 


But they're just jealous.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 2, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I'd have made fun of you, too.
> 
> 
> But they're just jealous.


At least I know which Raptor is mine among a sea of black Raptors.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 2, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Someone got called "Ricky Rescue" for having an Orange Raptor.


Now I'm glad mine are black.


----------



## Angel (Jan 2, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> At least I know which Raptor is mine among a sea of black Raptors.



exactly why i want orange! people have sticky fingers around here


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2015)

These haven't really caught on in my area. I've only seen 1 doctor with them.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 2, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> These haven't really caught on in my area. I've only seen 1 doctor with them.


Several of our EMTs and Medics have them here.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 2, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Several of our EMTs and Medics have them here.


And now at least one in my area.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 2, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> And now at least one in my area.


Gee, I wonder why.... LOL!


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 3, 2015)

Angel said:


> exactly why i want orange! people have sticky fingers around here


All my stuff is hot pink for the same purpose.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 5, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> All my stuff is hot pink for the same purpose.


This. I want hot pink Raptors. My Steth has hot pink zip ties on it. I get weird looks being a big guy with pink stuff, but  never loose any of it


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jan 6, 2015)

I carry a 5 Rescue Hook, largely because I could get one with my uniform allowance. It comes in handy from time-to-time, but if I was only going to carry one it would be trauma shears.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 6, 2015)

Bullets said:


> This. I want hot pink Raptors. My Steth has hot pink zip ties on it. I get weird looks being a big guy with pink stuff, but  never loose any of it


I don't think they make the Raptor in hot pink yet...


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 6, 2015)

Krylon Fusion?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 6, 2015)

Apple Bill said:


> Krylon Fusion?


I wonder how that will adhere to the handles?


----------



## justlearning1 (Jan 6, 2015)

I realize I am  only a student,  but regarding the Raptor shears,  how is everyone dealing with the cleaning/sterilization of equipment issue?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 6, 2015)

justlearning1 said:


> I realize I am  only a student,  but regarding the Raptor shears,  how is everyone dealing with the cleaning/sterilization of equipment issue?


My coworker and I both utilize Vionex wipes to clean/sanitize our shears.


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 6, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I wonder how that will adhere to the handles?



Fusion is designed for plastic.  Does better on some than others.  I'd definitely try it on cheapo shears first.

On the other hand, "hey, those chipped pink paint Raptors are mine!".


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 6, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Someone got called "Ricky Rescue" for having an Orange Raptor.



Does he wear a belt like this?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 6, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Does he wear a belt like this?
> View attachment 1683


No he doesn't but if he did, it's probably because he's Batman!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 8, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Get a Leatherman Raptor, or better quality trauma shears.


Concur. I have two different sized Benchmades (great for cutting flexicuffs) but primarily rely on trauma shears. Shears don't need sharpening, are cheap to replace, and much more versatile. These hook knives don't cut Kling/Kerlix, wraps, etc. very well.


----------



## zzyzx (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, three pages on trauma shears. When it comes to auto tools, I'm Mr Gadget, so understand the impulse, but really? $50 for shears? The free ones work just fine. And how long will it be until you lose them on a trauma call when someone asks to borrow them?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 9, 2015)

zzyzx said:


> Wow, three pages on trauma shears. When it comes to auto tools, I'm Mr Gadget, so understand the impulse, but really? $50 for shears? The free ones work just fine. And how long will it be until you lose them on a trauma call when someone asks to borrow them?


Spoil sport.  Lol


----------



## MkVity (Jan 9, 2015)

zzyzx said:


> Wow, three pages on trauma shears. When it comes to auto tools, I'm Mr Gadget, so understand the impulse, but really? $50 for shears? The free ones work just fine. And how long will it be until you lose them on a trauma call when someone asks to borrow them?



But they're Orange


----------



## Angel (Jan 9, 2015)

zzyzx said:


> . And how long will it be until you lose them on a trauma call when someone asks to borrow them?



Psh! No! everyone has their own already, I'll do my own cutting with my shears. I stow the bloody ones on the back of the gurney till I can clean them, or where the back boards slide in


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 2, 2015)

Just found out about these and ordered a pair
http://www.ripshears.com/


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 2, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Just found out about these and ordered a pair
> http://www.ripshears.com/


Now I wish I hadn't gotten Raptors.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 2, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Now I wish I hadn't gotten Raptors.



You can buy the the unit on its own and it might attach to the raptor. Only 20 bucks.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 2, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> You can buy the the unit on its own and it might attach to the raptor. Only 20 bucks.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Just found out about these and ordered a pair
> http://www.ripshears.com/


Bought a pair when they first came out like 2 years ago. Used them once and that was all. Now they just sit in my room.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 2, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Bought a pair when they first came out like 2 years ago. Used them once and that was all. Now they just sit in my room.


Why haven't you used them? And what do you use now?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Why haven't you used them? And what do you use now?


I used them the one time and didn't find them any easier to use. As soon as the cloths start to bunch up they stop working. You would have to get the bunched up cloths laid out flat and then cut again. Plus they added on the extra weight to the sheers. 

I bought them when I was in my Ricky rescue phase right after I finished EMT school. Also the pair I got don't have the O2 wrench or window punch, it's just the blades. 

I have been just using the cheap pair the our company provides without issue. I recently got certified to work at our 2 racetracks so I had to by the raptors. Normal sheers will cut the leathers ok but really struggle any place there is padding and/or double stitching. The raptors cut them like butter.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 2, 2015)

Meh. If it makes getting my trauma patients exposed less of an annoyance then it's worth it. Replaceable razors that look like box cutters, so if they don't cut, I'll be surprised. Call me a "Ricky rescue" if you want.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2015)

The only trauma patients I have ever has issues with so far have been our motorcycle racers. With everyday street cloths standard sheers work perfect for me. This is another time where having a decent number of people on scene help.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2015)

http://www.claussco.com/product/80911.80915.90110.0.0/18053/_/7''_Ti_Snip

I get them for nine bucks. I've had two pairs in the last five years and they do a fine job, way better than the cheapies in the supply closet. I've had the current pair for two years without losing them. I avoid giving them to others, put reflective tape on the handle, and use the crap shears when cutting through extra nasty stuff. But at nine bucks, even if they did cut through narstieness, it would not be the end of the world.


----------



## CWATT (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm on my third pair of Raptors, so I can't say I'm a big fan.

First pair I bought from Amazon and one of the triangle buttons wasn't pressed in properly from the factory, so they were sent back.

Second pair (replacements) had so much play in the blades that if you didn't have someone pull fabric tight, it would go sideways in the sheers and jam them up.  They struggled to cut through a gum-boot and the nurse in the ED with her $5 sheers did a better job.  I would have tightened them but the play was result of the little nut wiggling around in the arm and not a lack of tightness. 

Third pair I haven't used on anything notable, so no complaints of praise yet.  At this point, I keep them for the O2 bottle opener.  Most of the plastic openers are all worn out, so I've probably used that aspect of the tool more than anything.

I should say, I bought them after hearing about another medic who cut through Kevlar motorcycle gear.


----------



## Kevinf (Jan 18, 2017)

Kevlar is bullet-proof and abrasion resistant, not scissor (or stab) proof. If you are mainly using them as a glorified oxygen wrench, the Leatherman Z-Rex is inexpensive, compact, and durable.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 19, 2017)

Kevinf said:


> If you are mainly using them as a glorified oxygen wrench, the Leatherman Z-Rex is inexpensive, compact, and durable.


If you are using them as a glorified oxygen wrench, why not just spend the $4 on a steel oxygen wrench? http://www.mtrsuperstore.com/products/small-oxygen-cylinder-wrench?variant=835614937 

If that one is too expensive, this one is $3 http://www.liveactionsafety.com/small-oxygen-cylinder-wrench-steel/


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kevinf said:


> bullet-proof


that doesn't exist.. bullet resistant* is proper terms most versions of kevlar are also "stab preventative" meaning they make the knife slide instead of penetrate


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 19, 2017)

CWATT said:


> I'm on my third pair of Raptors, so I can't say I'm a big fan.
> 
> First pair I bought from Amazon and one of the triangle buttons wasn't pressed in properly from the factory, so they were sent back.
> 
> ...



That's interesting to hear. I've had mine for the better part of 4 years with no issues. First pair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2017)

I sold my raptors on here. I bought into the hype and bought a pair, but I found them too clunky to carry and they don't fit in the shears pocket on my pants. I now have a pair of xShears for the cutting stuff and I carry a Gerber Hinderer for Knife/O2 wrench type operations. 

We carry a big rescue hook/seatbelt cutter in our first in bag. It never sees the light of day except during the bag check. Same with that "Hand-E" thing we carry.


----------



## reaper (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a pair of seascissors. They will cut through anything. They are stainless steel and can be sharpened. I have had the same pair for 10 years. Use almost daily.
https://m.bedbathandbeyond.com/m/pr...7rVnfUY1hK-89670ROg3wjSjBbr_WZvSJ0aAhXd8P8HAQ

BTW, the blade guard comes off, so they will fit in pants or belt holder.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinf (Jan 19, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> If you are using them as a glorified oxygen wrench, why not just spend the $4 on a steel oxygen wrench? http://www.mtrsuperstore.com/products/small-oxygen-cylinder-wrench?variant=835614937
> 
> If that one is too expensive, this one is $3 http://www.liveactionsafety.com/small-oxygen-cylinder-wrench-steel/



Because I find it troublesome to cut things with a blunt steel O2 wrench if I have the desire to 

Also the Z-Rex secures perfectly into the strapped pocket on the cargo pockets of my pants.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh great someone brought this thread back...

I tried the benchmade for a few days. Fabric just gets bunched up in it if you try to do any serious cutting with it. I'm sticking with cheapass shears.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2017)

I love my raptor, and I also love my cheap titanium shears I got on Amazon. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 19, 2017)

When I am on the ambo I use the same shears I've been using since I was a tech in Los Angeles for more than just the sentimental value. If it ain't broke, I ain't fixin' it. 

The only items I have found worth investing in thus far are a good flashlight (did night shift for many years), and a good stethoscope.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 20, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> The only items I have found worth investing in thus far are a good flashlight (did night shift for many years), and a good stethoscope.


I have more flashlights than I know what to do with, and to be honest, I've lost more flashlights over the years than I care to admit.  If i'm working night shift, I am expecting my employer will provide me a decent flashlight, or rather, assign two to my truck.

I do have a cheapie flashlight that hangs from my radio strap, just for when you need a little more light. and I typically have a cheap tacticale LED light in one of my pockets.

But I do say if you are going to invest in something, go with a decent pair of boots.  your feet will thank you for it


----------



## Tigger (Jan 20, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I love my raptor, and I also love my cheap titanium shears I got on Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I use the "titanium" shears. 9 bucks from a garden store. One of the captains has an obsession with sharpening things and suffice to say they cut ok.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 21, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's interesting to hear. I've had mine for the better part of 4 years with no issues. First pair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two pairs. Work like a charm!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

